# How to repair LCD HDTV Screen Scratch?



## bigfred83 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello, I have minor scratches on my vizio 42' lcd hdtv. I don't even know if i can call it a scratch. The problem is that there are these white dots that are noticeable on dark scenes/pictures, which is a complete annoyance to myself everytime i see it. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions to temporarily fix or resolve.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

bigfred83 said:


> Hello, I have minor scratches on my vizio 42' lcd hdtv. I don't even know if i can call it a scratch. The problem is that there are these white dots that are noticeable on dark scenes/pictures, which is a complete annoyance to myself everytime i see it. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions to temporarily fix or resolve.


Those are stuck pixels. Most manufacturers including vizio have a minimum number out that must be clustered togeather in order for it to be covered under warranty which requires replacing the panel itself.

You can try lightly tapping on the minitor to see if the pixel(s) will kick in; however this won't likely fix multiple p[ixels since you stated it looks like a scratch which is typically indicated as a line on the set.

Unless its obvious at a distance of 3'+ and all clustered as I mentioned it will be at your expense and not covered.

There is nothing you can do in this senario besides replacing the panel. So start off with a service call from Vizio if it's still under warranty and hope to get lucky.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

If you have a computer you can hook up to the screen there are a few tools out there for PC monitors that sometimes work to get pixels "unstuck".

I have used this one before successfully:
http://www.jscreenfix.com/basic.php

Here are some more tools (including UDPixel which I have also used successfully):
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/


----------

